# No es sólo pretender ser libre



## Saúl Ortega

Hola.

A ver si me ayudan con este problemilla que no he logrado resolver. Creo tener idea de cómo debe ser más o menos la estructura, pero no sé qué partículas usar... 

 [[[libre + ser] + pretender] + sólo] + no es 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Pensándolo bien, creo que todo lo que propuse está mal.  Intenté traducirlo muy literalmente. Primero, intemos traducirlo a un español más "convencional" :

Esto no se trata de simplemente querer ser libre.


----------



## Flaminius

I don't speak Spanish so I asked Uncle Google to translate:
Esto no se trata de simplemente querer ser libre. 				

UG says it is:
This is not simply want to be free.

Well, this does not make much sense.  I'd, therefore, take the usual actions.  That is, to ask you to provide context and background information for the sentence.  What sentences are likely to follow or precede the sentence in question?  To whom are they spoken?  with what intent?  in what kind of attitude?  Please provide as many details  as you can.  An English translation would also help.

Having both of them is nicer.


----------



## Ilmen

Hello *Flaminius*. My Spanish skills are medium, but I'll give you a hand.
« No es sólo pretender ser libre » = "He isn't only [trying/hoping?] to become free".
In this sentence, I hardly understand why the verb "pretender" is in its infinitive form when it is following the "ser" verb copula...
Either it is an error of el Señor *Saúl Ortega*, or it is a grammar I don't know. ♪

« Esto no se trata de simplemente querer ser libre » = "That's not [a matter of / about] simply wanting to be free". 
I think we should wait for *Suzumiya* (涼宮) to know whether they are right translations or not.


*Saúl Ortega* ▶ ¡Buenas tardes! Qué bueno tenerte de nuevo aquí. ♪
Mi nivel de español es todavía bastante mediano, luego es posible que cometa algunos errores. 

No sé si sabes leer inglés; *Flaminius* quiera saber si puedes proporcionarnos informaciones adicionales como el contexto, la intención de esa frase, a quien es dirigido y con qué actitud.
Si puedes también darnos las frases que lo preceden, sería muy útil.


----------



## 涼宮

Ilmen said:


> « No es sólo pretender ser libre » = "He isn't only [trying/hoping?] to become free".



I do not see that ''he'' should be put. In the Spanish sentence no pronoun is mentioned  nevertheless your other interpretation is quite right.

''No es sólo pretender ser libre'' a literal translation would be '' it's not just to pretend to be free'', without context, as I fathom the sentence it means '' it's not a matter of thinking that you are free, you have to feel it, you have to stop lying about it, and be really free''

Saúl concuerdo con Flaminius, ¿Podrías proporcionar el contexto en el cual dicha oración es dicha? Dado que en japonés no existe el verbo ser como tal, es necesaria la correcta interpretación y sentido, y así poder traducir su significado y no sus palabras.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Ilmen said:


> *Saúl Ortega* ▶ ¡Buenas tardes! Qué bueno tenerte de nuevo aquí. ♪
> Mi nivel de español es todavía bastante mediano, *luego* es posible que cometa algunos errores.


Ese "luego" lo he escuchado/leído en dos o tres ocasiones, creo que sólo se usa en cierto país, no sé cuál. En mi país no se usa. No sé si es correcto, pregunta en el foro de Sólo español sobre ese uso. A mí me suena muy raro, lo normal sería usar "así que". 

PD: Tu español es bueno. 




Ilmen said:


> No sé si sabes leer inglés; *Flaminius* quier*e* saber si puedes proporcionarnos informaciónes adicionales como el contexto, la intención de esa frase, a qui*é*n *está/va* dirigid*a* y con qué actitud.
> Si puedes también darnos las frases que lo preceden, sería muy útil.


Hola. Mi inglés no es muy bueno. Puedo entender algunas cosas, pero no me siento capaz de escribir en inglés.




Flaminius said:


> I don't speak Spanish so I asked Uncle Google to translate:
> Esto no se trata de simplemente querer ser libre.
> 
> UG says it is:
> This is not simply want to be free.
> 
> Well, this does not make much sense.  I'd, therefore, take the usual actions.  That is, to ask you  to provide context and background information for the sentence.  What  sentences are likely to follow or precede the sentence in question?  To  whom are they spoken?  with what intent?  in what kind of attitude?   Please provide as many details  as you can.  An English translation  would also help.
> 
> Having both of them is nicer.


Thank you. My english is not very good. 

But, I think the correct translation is:



涼宮 said:


> *''No es sólo pretender ser libre'' a literal translation would be '' it's not just to pretend to be free'',* without context, as I fathom the sentence it means *''it's not a matter of thinking that you are free, you have to feel it, you have to stop lying about it, and be really free''*


I think that is really very good. 




涼宮 said:


> Saúl concuerdo con Flaminius, ¿Podrías proporcionar el contexto en el cual dicha oración es dicha? Dado que en japonés no existe el verbo ser como tal, es necesaria la correcta interpretación y sentido, y así poder traducir su significado y no sus palabras.


Hola.  Me temo que no hay contexto. Es la letra de una canción. 

La interpretación que le das a la frase en inglés me parece perfecta. Sé que no es fácil encontrar una traducción, precisamente por eso mi interés en esta frase . De hecho, no es fácil encontrar una interpretación exacta en español con otras palabras, ya que "pretender", a mi modo de entenderlo, significa 50% "querer" y 50% "fingir". 

Pero creo que la frase se puede entender, de una manera más convencional, así: *(Esto/el_asunto) no se trata de, sencillamente, (tú/yo/etc.) querer (¿o fingir?) ser libre*.



Edito... 

Hagámoslo más fácil: *(Esto) no se trata de que finjas ser libre.*

Vale, aún más fácil: *No deberías finjir que eres libre.*

Mejor: *No tiene sentido que finjas que eres libre.* (Sí, esta me parece la más adecuada)


----------



## fitter.happier

Saúl Ortega said:


> Hagámoslo más fácil: *(Esto) no se trata de que finjas ser libre.*
> 
> Vale, aún más fácil: *No deberías finjir que eres libre.*
> 
> Mejor: *No tiene sentido que finjas que eres libre.* (Sí, esta me parece la más adecuada)



Thanks, Saúl. Given that explanation, I would go for something like this:


自由を振る舞うなんて無意味なことだ。​自由を装うなんて無意味なことだ。​


----------



## Saúl Ortega

fitter.happier said:


> Thanks, Saúl. Given that explanation, I would go for something like this:
> 
> 自由を振る舞うなんて無意味なことだ。​自由を装うなんて無意味なことだ。​


Muchas gracias. Fue más fácil de lo que pensé. 
Thank you very much. It was easier than I thought. 

La traducción más literal sería "No tiene sentido pretender libertad". 

Nuevamente, gracias.


----------



## Flaminius

Of course I did not forget this thread.  Here is my suggestion:
自由なふりをしてもしょうがない。


----------



## uchi.m

Saúl Ortega said:


> Hagámoslo más fácil: *(Esto) no se trata de que finjas ser libre.*
> 
> Vale, aún más fácil: *No deberías finjir que eres libre.*
> 
> Mejor: *No tiene sentido que finjas que eres libre.* (Sí, esta me parece la más adecuada)


¿Cómo puede eso? La música cambia ¿según su voluntad? Jiyuu de are, jiyuu de wa nakereba, zenbu issho da yo 自由であれ、自由ではなければ全部一緒だよ


----------



## Flaminius

Sorry for butting in, but I don't understand what you meant by music changing by itself.

The Japanese sentence sounds very wrong.  It definitely does not say whatever you wanted it to say.


----------



## mizoguchi

In Spanish Saúl Ortega didn't mentioned the "music" word. I don't know where that came from.

If you are trying to autotranslate the link that Ortega gave (http://www.musica.com/letras.asp?letra=1311426) don't do so, is not very well writen and the result won't have sense.

The last version was: No tiene sentido que finjas que eres libre.

Which I think that can be translated into English as: It has no sense that you pretend to be free.




Ilmen said:


> Mi nivel de español es todavía bastante mediano, luego es posible que cometa algunos errores.



That "luego" is correctly used:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=luego
*5.     * conj. ilat. Por consiguiente, por lo tanto. _Pienso, luego existo._

At least in Spain it is used frequently. Note the famous Descartes' quote translated to Spanish.

Pero eso de "nivel mediano" a mí no me suena bien. Yo hubiera dicho que "aún no es muy bueno".


----------



## uchi.m

Flaminius said:


> Sorry for butting in, but I don't understand what you meant by music changing by itself.


Okay, let me try to clear all doubts up: look what was said on post #6:


			
				Ortega-san said:
			
		

> Hagámoslo más fácil: *(Esto) no se trata de que finjas ser libre.*
> 
> Vale, aún más fácil: *No deberías finjir que eres libre.*
> 
> Mejor: *No tiene sentido que finjas que eres libre.* (Sí, esta me parece la más adecuada)


If it were supposed to be the lyrics of a song, how come there be more than one of that?


Flaminius said:


> The Japanese sentence sounds very wrong.  It definitely does not say whatever you wanted it to say.


It is not wrong, but only calls for the question that hasn't been proposed yet: that, no matter whether you are free or not, the point is that you are not. And, yet, you are free.


----------



## mizoguchi

uchi.m said:


> If it were supposed to be the lyrics of a song, how come there be more than one of that?



Ortega was modifying the phrase, trying to simplify it. There are three versions in #6.

Obviously, accuracy to the original doesn't seems to be very important for him, because his last version:
"No tiene sentido que finjas que eres libre."
"It has no sense that you pretend to be free."

is very different from the original:
"No es solo pretender ser libre."
"Is not just about (a matter of) to want to be free."


Also, I thing there was a confusion between the spanish "pretender" (to want something) and the english "pretend".


----------



## uchi.m

mizoguchi said:


> Ortega was modifying the phrase, trying to simplify it. There are three versions in #6.
> 
> Obviously, accuracy to the original doesn't seems to be very important for him, because his last version:
> "No tiene sentido que finjas que eres libre."
> "It has no sense that you pretend to be free."
> 
> is very different from the original:
> "No es solo pretender ser libre."
> "Is not just about (a matter of) to want to be free."
> 
> Also, I thing there was a confusion between the spanish "pretender" (to want something) and the english "pretend".


Sí, pretender no es to pretend; pero entonces por qué la frásis se acabó como _fingir_? Pura conveniencia, tal vez, ya que se tenía una "traducción" lista?

My 2 cents in accordance to the original lyrics:


> 自由は手に入るものですか


----------



## Ilmen

*Saúl Ortega ▶* Lo siento haber contestado tan tardíamente. Le agradezco mucho tus correcciones. ^^
En efecto, cometí un error escribiendo "informaciónes" (el acento gráfico es inútil); quería escribir "informaciones" en su lugar, y no el singular, de donde la concordancia del adjetivo siguiente al plural.


Saúl Ortega said:


> Hagámoslo más fácil: *(Esto) no se trata de que finjas ser libre.*
> 
> Vale, aún más fácil: *No deberías finjir que eres libre.*
> 
> Mejor: *No tiene sentido que finjas que eres libre.* (Sí, esta me parece la más adecuada)




No encuentré el verbo "finjir" en mi diccionario. ¿No hubiste querido decir "fingir" en su lugar?


----------



## uchi.m

Ilmen-san said:


> No encuentré el verbo "finjir" en mi diccionario. ¿No hubiste querido decir "fingir" en su lugar?


¿Tal vez quisieras _fingir_, _decir o fingir decir_ en su lugar?


----------



## Flaminius

uchi.m said:


> [自由であれ、自由ではなければ全部一緒だよ 				] is not wrong, but only calls for the question that hasn't been proposed yet: that, no matter whether you are free or not, the point is that you are not. And, yet, you are free.


It is wrong because the sentence is not well-formed in keeping with the Japanese syntax.  Some modification is possible now that you have provided the English equivalent:
自由でも自由でなくても全く一緒だよ。
Gross: It's all the same whether you are free or not free.


----------



## uchi.m

Flaminius said:


> It is wrong because the sentence is not well-formed in keeping with the Japanese syntax.  Some modification is possible now that you have provided the English equivalent:
> 自由でも自由でなくても全く一緒だよ。
> Gross: It's all the same whether you are free or not free.


Thanks, Flaminius-sensei, that was my point


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Gracias a todos.
全員に感謝.


----------

